
Why '5+5+5=15' is wrong under Common Core - fspeech
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-55515-is-wrong-under-the-common-core-2015-10
======
greenyoda
This article is just blog-spam, with no details. As per HN Guidelines[1],
please submit the original source:

[http://www.patheos.com/blogs/friendlyatheist/2015/10/21/why-...](http://www.patheos.com/blogs/friendlyatheist/2015/10/21/why-
would-a-math-teacher-punish-a-child-for-saying-5-x-3-15)

[1] _" Please submit the original source. If a post reports on something found
on another site, submit the latter."_
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html))

